# Problem With Awning



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Cleaning the roof a few weeks ago when I noticed that a small area where the awning bolts to the m/home had pulled away about half an inch from the side of the van.

Took it in to my local repairer who immediately knew what it was as he had seen another 2 Autotrails go the same way.There are 4 inner brackets that the awning bolts to,one of which had pulled through the inner wall.

It turned out to be fairly labour intensive as some cupboards and shelves had to be removed to gain access to the bracket.He made a new,more substantial bracket so hopefully it will not happen again.

As the repairer has seen 3 Autotrails like this if may be prudent for Autotrail owners to get on the roof and check that the awning is flush fitting to the side. :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It may be a good idea to add larger metal plates at the rear of the bolts to spread the load.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Jezport said:


> It may be a good idea to add larger metal plates at the rear of the bolts to spread the load.


The repairer has done exactly that,strangely the bracket that gave up the ghost was actually smaller than the other 3 awning brackets.

The repairer made a new bracket bigger than the failed one(it was no.3 bracket counting from the front).Strange thing that Autotrail did,can't think of a reason why they would make one awning bracket smaller than the rest. :?


----------

